# Gfunk's Compiled Story Hours [PDF]



## gfunk (Dec 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Based on requests from my readers, I have started to put my Story Hours into PDF format.  They include illustrations and game notes and should be much easier to read.  Threre are three sagas to complete:

1. City of the Spider Queen
*Complete: *http://www.enworld.org/downloads/Gfunks_CotSQ_SH.pdf

2. Bastion of Broken Souls
*In progress*

3. Lich Queen's Beloved
*In progress*

Thank you for your support and I hope you enjoy reading them!


----------



## cmnash (Feb 23, 2005)

erm ... the link doesn't seem to work ... can you update or tell em where the file can be found?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gfunk (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry, the link must've been lost in ENWorld's latest, greatest update.  Email me and I'll be happy to send you the file.


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 24, 2005)

Ever since my work started blocking ENWorld, I'm always looking for portable SHs I can slap on my USB drive and sneak in. Once you get these working, I'll check 'em out.


----------



## gfunk (Feb 25, 2005)

I've requested a re-upload to the server, but if you would like a PDF RIGHT NOW  feel free to PM me with a request.  The file is about 2.1 Mb.


----------



## gfunk (Mar 3, 2005)

The PDF of my Story Hour has been re-uploaded to ENWorld.  The link can be found here:
http://www.enworld.org/downloads/fileinfo.php?id=307

Enjoy!


----------

